# Bootsangeln in der Neustädter Bucht



## mickeyfinn (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

seit Jahren fische ich in der Neustädter Bucht von einem kleinen treibenen Boot auf Dorsch und Hering.
 Neben der Pilkrute lasse ich immer eine Naturköderrute "mitlaufen". Diese schleift als Durchlaufmontage (1,5m Vorfach) über Grund und ist mit Wattwurm oder Berkleys Gulp bestückt. Hatte in all den Jahren sehr viele Dorsche aber nur einen Steinbutt auf diese Montage.

Nun möchte ich mal geziehlt auf Plattfisch vom Boot angeln und habe folgende Fragen:

1. in welchen Wassertiefen angelt man am besten auf Plattfisch?

2. ist angeln vom treibenden Boot besser als vom verankerten Boot?

3. gibt es bessere "Buttstellen" in der Neustädter Bucht?

Über einige Tipps von euch wär' ich dankbar |rolleyes

Gruß Christian


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Neustädter Bucht*

Moin Moin ,
zu Frage 1 : ich versuche es immer bei 8m bis 15 m Wassertiefe

zu Frage 2 : treibenden Boot ist besser |supergri 

zu Frage 3 : Untiefentonne von Pelzerhagen in Richtung Grömitz 

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen :vik: 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Pete (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Neustädter Bucht*

das angeln auf platte vom boot oder besser noch vom kutter hat in dk zum beispiel große tradition und wird zu bestimmten jahreszeiten in in bestimmten ecken geradezu zelebriert...ich habs schon von der westseite lollands gemacht...dort stehen die besten schiffe in onsevik...hier fischt man auf den vorgelagerten plattfischbänken auf 8-13 m wassertiefe...solch schöne strukturen finden wir hier bei uns freilich nicht am stück...dennoch gibt es überall an den deutschen ostseeküsten top-plätze...einer davon ist freilich der trollegrund zwischen k´born und rerik...hier wird grundsätzlich vom treibenden boot gefischt...bevorzugt wird die nachläufermontage, blei am boom...weiche ruten sind von vorteil, weil jedes feine bibbern registriert werden kann...wassertiefe hier zwischen 8 und 12 metern...mischgrund...wie es in der neustädter bucht mit platten aussieht, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, da haben wir spezies wie micha, die in der ecke öfter angeln fahren...


----------



## ostseeangler27 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Neustädter Bucht*

wir haben auf unserer bootstour am 6.01 im kleinen Belt(DK) Klick 2 kutter gesehen die gezielt auf platten gefischt haben!


----------



## mickeyfinn (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Neustädter Bucht*

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten!! 

Die Sandbänke vor Pelzerhaken habe ich schon mal ins Auge gefaßt, um es dort mal zu versuchen. Habe auch schon von anderer Seite positives darüber gehört.

Gelesen habe ich hier in anderen Beiträgen, daß vor Anker legen, Ruten ausbringen und abwarten auch eine gute Methode ist. Allerdings hat man aufgrund der Bootsbewegung an der Ankerleine wohl kaum einen direkten Kontakt zum Köder und kann Bisse schlecht erkennen.
Na, ich werde beides wohl mal ausprobieren.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Honeyball (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Neustädter Bucht*

Wir haben im kleinen Belt nahe der Autobahnbrücke mal eine absolute Sternstunde auf Kliesche und Flunder erlebt.
Treibendes Kleinboot mit 08/15-Buttpaternoster (2 Haken) vor dem 50g Grundblei an relativ leichter Rute.
Wenn das Blei unten ist, merkst Du jede Untergrundveränderung an der Rutenspitze. Der Zugriff erfolgte meistens ruckartig. Nach dem Anhieb dann noch ein kleines Stückchen weiter driften ohne einzuholen, brachte manch schöne Doublette nach oben.


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Neustädter Bucht*

Wenn du ankerst - und das ist oft garnicht schlecht, setze auch einen Heckanker. Dann liegst du ruhiger und kannst besser luschern....
Allerdings störts die Platten wirklich nicht - eher im Gegenteil. Mit dem driftenden Boot kannst du größere Flächen absuchen. Wenn die Drift allerdings zu stark ist, ist dass auch schlecht.

Bei den Tiefen muß man etwas experimentieren. Angler neigen dazu, immer sehr weit ins Tiefe zu fahren. Oft richtig - oft aber auch falsch. Meine besten Plattfischfänge hatte ich auf der Ostseite von Langeland. Dort habe ich das Boot an der seeseitigen Stange vom Bundgarn festgemacht - und einen Heckanker gesetzt.


----------



## Karpfengott (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Neustädter Bucht*

Hallo.
Vor Pelzerhaken ist sicher sehr gut .
Ich habe im Oktober des vergangenen Jahres mit unserem Boot in Groemitz gelegen und bin mit meinem Sohn mit frischer Brise aus Richtung Neustadt immer parallel zur 9 mtr.Linie ,garnicht weit vom Yachthafen Groemitz,gedriftet.
Ergebnis waren 16 Platte ,alle um die 30cm.
Ich fands klasse.
Gruss aus Dormagen,was leider viel zu weit weg von der Kueste liegt.


----------



## sultan (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Neustädter Bucht*

wie siehts denn da mit den Dorschen aus, oder kann mir jemand ein Paar gute Stellen für Dorsch in der Neustädter-bucht sagen


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsangeln in der Neustädter Bucht*

Platten-Stellen in der Neustädter Bucht würden mich auch interessieren...!? Abgesehen von PHaken...

VG TIM


----------

